# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Spacing of bearers and joists for decking

## Roberto

G'day all!!! 
First time user, so I hope this is going to the right place! 
I was wanting some help on spacing for treated pine 90 x 45mm X 2 (nailed together) as bearers and a recommended spacing for posts to hold them up.
I am using 90 x 45mm joists @ 450 spacing. 
I hope some  one can help?  
Cheers r.

----------


## watson

G'day Roberto,
I'll just move your post into the Sub-flooring forum, and you'll get better answers in there mate.

----------


## Vernonv

For MGP10 pine: 
Bearer span for 2 x 90x45 and a FLW of 1200 = 1600 or a FLW of 2400 = 1100. 
Joist span for 90 x 45 with a spacing of 450 = 1400 single span and 1700 continuous.

----------

